# Chloe's Puppy Adventures



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Today was Chloe's first day home!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are the parent's pedigrees:

Charms DeBears Diamond Winter Engagement "Diamond"
Pedigree: Charms Debears Diamond Winter Engagement








 

Harborview Too Cool To Drool "Clooney"
Pedigree: CH Harborview Too Cool To Drool BOSS


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Litter Pictures:


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Your puppy is cute. My Chloe says hi.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OK, those pics are adorable!! Love the teddybear one!! Hope you have great fun with your new sweetheart! And hopefully Daisy enjoys her new sister


----------



## CN_Bethany (Jan 16, 2015)

OMG. She is too cute for words, that last picture is so so adorable. I bet you are overwhelmed with happiness. I can't wait to meet you and see her at the puppy classes. (I won't be at the first one, but I'll be at the others.) 

I pick up my baby tomorrow. Its going to be a looong night


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't wait to see pics of Percie! Chloe has so much personality already! Karen said she somehow got out of the pen the other day. When we came to pick her up we went outside and all the pups were in the pen and she was under the deck and came out to greet us haha. She sat on my lap the whole way home smiling I'm so in love already. You will be so happy tomorrow! She might reschedule the first puppy class because I think a few people can't make it she will let us know.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

She is beautiful!! You're going to love having a thread like this to go back to as she grows up.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone! These pictures don't even do her justice she is such a cutie pie. I had been looking for a puppy since February so I am so happy I finally could bring home a little sister for Daisy. I'm not sure what Daisy thinks of her yet but hopefully soon they will be best buddies.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

She loves laying under my coffee table!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Meet my sister Percie! Check out http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...70633-introducing-baby-percie-persephone.html


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

Congrats on the new puppy!! She is so precious, those photos are adorable!! I look forward to seeing all the wonderful adventures you two are going to have


----------



## Simona Arian (May 13, 2015)

She is SO beautiful!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Great pictures! She looks like a little princess on that bed.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Aww great photos! Daisy seems to be adjusting well, both sharing her toys and playing tug-a-war. It really does look like that room was made just for them


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

We just got back from our first vet visit and she is 14lbs 5oz that seems huge I think Daisy was around 8lbs.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Daisy123 said:


> We just got back from our first vet visit and she is 14lbs 5oz that seems huge I think Daisy was around 8lbs.


Definitely above average! But, she doesn't look overweight... might just have a bigger girl on your hands. More to love :


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe says have a wonderful day. Hope these photos make you smile!


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

She is seriously the cutest little thing!! I bet you just love her to pieces already


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing all the photos of your beautiful baby!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe says hi to all her golden buddies!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi cutie-pie!


----------



## CN_Bethany (Jan 16, 2015)

SO cute. They are just growing so fast and its only been a few days...crazy! Also, I do think I'll be at the first puppy class if I move a few things around. (and thanks for the shoutout!!)


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Chloe is so adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Chloe's so cute! She's got such a pretty puppy smile


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I think Daisy is finally starting to like Chloe!


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

Looks like they'll be best buddies in no time!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thats awesome! Your Daisy is such a beautiful girl too. I just love how expressive her face is!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Chloe is such a sweet heart!!! I cannot wait to watch her grow. Her coat reminds me so much of Winchesters  Her parents are stunning also. Can't wait to know more about her personality.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I just love her coloring! And your Chloe weighs almost as much as my boy does He's 14 pounds 14.5 oz!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Aesthetic that's so funny I saw your post today and almost said the same thing! I swear she even feels heavier now! My back is starting to hurt she's a big girl.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Look at all those toys! I know some lucky pups... you can tell by their expressions


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

They are my babies and are spoiled rotten!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are some funny pics to brighten your day...


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Those are some big paws!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is my beautiful puppy sister's blog:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...up-1-year/371393-percies-life-puppy-blog.html


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe is 9 weeks old today. She is so funny she loves to sit and watch TV, chase bugs outside, sleep by the fire place, coffee table or Daisy's big bed, arch her back up like a kitty cat when she wakes up and likes to chew on everything! Chloe also makes a silly whine noise when she yawns. She has been doing great at potty training and we are working on sit, down and come so far. She really doesn't like being locked in her crate or x pen though. I am excited to see what silly thing she does next!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Daisy123 said:


> I think Daisy is finally starting to like Chloe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Karen I swear Chloe is Daisy's mini me she tries to copy everything she does. Daisy has been sharing her bed and all her toys.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Happy 9 Weeks Chloe! Gotcha day was only 1 week ago but it feels like much longer.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh I remember when Ben was that small. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here she is bothering/playing with Daisy...


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

They are so precious together!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

That middle photo is awesome!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

3Pebs3 said:


> That middle photo is awesome!


Daisy was holding her down because she kept biting her.:doh:


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yesterday just when I thought Chloe was doing awesome with potty training she decided to wake up from her nap take one step and pee on her new bed. (well at least it didn't go on my rug) I even ran to grab her to take her out because she normally wouldn't pee that fast. Oh well at least she is doing better than Daisy did as a pup. She hasn't went in her crate so I am happy. Hopefully no more accidents today!

Today she has been really nippy. She loves to bite my nose and pull my hair! Ouch. 

Here is the little monster...










"Sorry I keep biting and scratching you mama"


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is so cute. My Chloe used to pull the hair too. She would always jump on my niece and grab her hair. Then we got smart and started leashing her around the kids. She doesn't really jump on them or hair bite me anymore either. Once the teeth come out it should stop. Now all I get is face washes lol.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Daisy123 said:


> Daisy was holding her down because she kept biting her.:doh:


LOL... it's a little less sweet when you know the real reason for that pose :new (13):



Daisy123 said:


> Today she has been really nippy. She loves to bite my nose and pull my hair! Ouch.


Weeks 9-10 were the absolute worst with my Rundle. At that time I was wondering if I had made a mistake bringing her home because my arms were chewed up to bits, and my DH was stressed out beyond reason (first puppy for the both of us). Luckily after that time it became less and less frequent, until she became the sweet puppy she is today. So rewarding, especially once they get past the accident/biting phase.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

3Pebs3 said:


> LOL... it's a little less sweet when you know the real reason for that pose :new (13):
> 
> 
> 
> Weeks 9-10 were the absolute worst with my Rundle. At that time I was wondering if I had made a mistake bringing her home because my arms were chewed up to bits, and my DH was stressed out beyond reason (first puppy for the both of us). Luckily after that time it became less and less frequent, until she became the sweet puppy she is today. So rewarding, especially once they get past the accident/biting phase.


3Pebs3 thanks so much reminding me it will get better.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are some more cure pictures I took yesterday...


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

She's absolutely gorgeous, I just can't get over that puppy smile!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh wow! You're getting some great ones of her and Daisy. This is going to make me want to get another one again... except that we are going through a bit of a bratty teen stage right now... so, definitely not right now for us


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe got to play with 2 big goldens today!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Chloe is so cute and tiny compared to the big goldens.. I agree with 3Pebs3 definitely makes me want another one... but definitely not a good time


----------



## dmg1983 (Jun 13, 2015)

They are all so smiley:--heart:


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Those are gorgeous pictures! The big goldens look so precious, and Chloe does too, obviously


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Secret to making dogs smile... Liver Treats!!! I held treats up to make them all sit and pose but Chloe kept coming to close to the camera finally got a few good pictures of all three. Nothing is better than a smiling golden to put you in a good mood!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Daisy's the darker colored golden right?


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Daisy is the lighter one with the darker nose. The other goldie is Miss Maggie another one in our extended family. Maggie was really sweet with Chloe.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe was so cute sitting with Daisy and got to play in her baby pool today. She is growing so fast!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Soooo flufffyyyyy


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe and Daisy around the same age...


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Awww cute! I love goldens in those pools they are so funny. Chloe's face in the second photo is just adorable, looks like such a snuggle muffin.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Miss Chloe is 10 weeks today! Tomorrow she gets to play with her mommy and siblings so exciting.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Last night Chloe decided to dive in the toy bin and dig her way to the bottom head first. She is so silly!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Aw that's too cute ! That's a good one for the August photo contest


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe says have a pawfect weekend!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is wo cute. Looks like she has settled in nicely.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes she is definitely at home she has taken over all Daisy's beds and toys!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe had a blast today at puppy class. The breeder has them at her house. She saw all her sisters and got to run around and jump in a baby pool. She is definitely tuckered out now! There was too much excitement to take pictures today maybe next class.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe loves to sleep in weird spots. She hides behind my curtains and also sleeps under her dog bed. I know all dogs love the a/c vent so here is the silly girl...


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Daisy123 said:


> Yes she is definitely at home she has taken over all Daisy's beds and toys!


Oh she is growing fast. I love the pictures with Chloe and Daisy. Daisy has a great personality to be so generous with her bed and toys.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

She is just too cute!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe is training me to take her out when she doesn't need to very sneaky! She also knows how to move the gate to walk around the house...very naughty!









Here are both the girls getting along for once!


----------



## CN_Bethany (Jan 16, 2015)

They are growing so quickly!! we had a mishap with potty training today -- we had a streak going but I didn't listen to her cues and oops there was an accident on the floor!! It sounds like Chloe is quite the sly one, tricking you to go out and all. So so cute!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Happy 11 weeks to Miss Chloe! I think she weighs around 20lbs now. She just had a bath and smells so good but she will probably go dig in the dirt later!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Ah shes so cute! Too bad puppy fur is so hard to keep clean I wish they would stay that soft forever.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Chloe is such an adorable pup! Both your girls are beautiful.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

She is really growing!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe looks huge in those last pictures for some reason I guess the camera added 10 lbs!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Your two look like they are having a blast!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hope everyone is having a good week. Here are some cute pictures of the silly girls...


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OMG! Having two goldens is twice as adorable!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd swear they are both smiling in every one of those pictures, well except the tug one. Chloe is lucky to have such a great big sister to play with.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ohhh.....the puppy pictures are killing me!!! Total cuteness overload


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Pretty girls!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe is 12 weeks old! 

We had our second puppy class today. Chloe saw her brother and sisters today and learned "stay" and "leave it." She did awesome with stay because she was so tired playing with her siblings. We will have to work more on "leave it." 

I tried to take some pictures today but they were running around so fast in the wet grass! Here are a few...


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Awww. Happy 12 weeks Chloe! How nice that you could spend time with your siblings! you guys are a cuuuuuute bunch!


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

Can't believe she's 12 weeks already! Your little puppy is growing so fast! Looks like she had tons of fun with puppy class


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Its finally a really nice weekend here in the Washington DC area. It has been really humid here all summer! Right now she is sleeping upside down with a ball in her mouth so funny. I took some photos this morning while we enjoyed the perfect weather...


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I think Chloe is around 24 pounds now she is growing so fast. Last night she was doing zoomies and dove on our couch it was hilarious! There's never a dull moment when you own a golden.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe is 13 weeks today! Last night we were walking Chloe and Daisy and all the sudden I look up and spot a skunk on the sidewalk right in front of us yikes. Luckily we got away without any stink!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Getting big but, still so cute!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I lived in my current house for 4 years and I never saw a skunk until recently. Of course after seeing a skunk on the side walk the other day last night there was a skunk in our yard. My bf was outside with Chloe and he heard a noise in the trees then she started barking and he saw the skunk and had to tackle her before she got close. Chloe rarely barks so that was weird to hear. That was a big scare it really creeped me out too! Hopefully it moved on. We have a 6ft wood fence so it must have went under the fence to get in. I hope its gone today I'm scared to go out back. I think my tomatoes and strawberries are getting dumped today to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

13 weeks already?! She is beautiful! 

And yes, never a dull moment with these guys around.. I remember the first time Murphy had his zoomies, it was so cute, he seemed as surprised by it as we were  

I am glad you escaped the skunk!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Happy 13 weeks Chloe, she's a beautiful color. So fun to see her growing up


----------



## TheSuttons823 (Jun 30, 2015)

She's getting big, look at those legs! They aren't puppy stumps anymore  She's such a beautiful pup, sounds like you both are having so much fun. Hopefully there won't be any more close calls with skunks!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Miss Chloe will be 14 weeks tomorrow and wants to be just like her big sister! She is around 27 pounds now and is taller and longer. Her paws are already as big as Daisy's.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

They are so great together!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

We had fun this weekend with the dogs in the baby pool! It is really hot and humid here.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe is getting so big!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I know I tell you this all the time, but Chloe is so adorable! I love her big ears!!


----------



## SWLAmarshrunner (Oct 7, 2013)

Awe, she is a very pretty pup


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

3Pebs3 said:


> I know I tell you this all the time, but Chloe is so adorable! I love her big ears!!


 Her ears are like a baby elephant haha. I can never get tired of talking about how cute she is! Thanks!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Happy 15 weeks Chloe! She is turning into such a sweetie. Daisy is a daddy's girl but I think my little cuttlebug Chloe will be momma's girl yay. She snorts like a piglet when I pet her its sooooo cute! She definitely makes some weird but funny noises.

Chloe checked out our basement for the first time yesterday and decided she doesn't like punching bags. She rarely ever barks but she did at the bag- Daisy hates it too. Chloe liked checking out the treadmill though. Daisy heard Chloe bark and came running down the steps to see what the fuss was about. The two of them had fun running around the basement like lunatics. They also do a staring standoff game which is hilarious.

Hope everyone has a great weekend! 










Here is a pic from a couple weeks ago of them playing bitey face. This is what I have to deal with. Poor Daisy sometimes she just wants to sleep and Chloe comes up to her and starts biting her face. 









Daisy is definitely getting way more tolerant putting up with Chloe's puppy antics.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the wonderful pictures!! Chloe sure is growing up! I can't stop giggling looking at Chloe and Daisy  Both are absolutely precious!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh my god that bitey face is awesome! I just love them together and all of their antics. I would love to hear that snorty noise. That definitely sounds like a special Chloe quirk!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wet Paint

So today I took both the girls for a walk and ignored the orange cone on the end of the side walk. Apparently it was to warn people that the paint was wet. Oops my flip flops tracked grey paint on the pavement along with paw prints. What a disaster! I put them both in the baby pool to rinse off their feet and the paint wouldn't come off. I used some dawn soap and it helped a little. I got most of it off but not all the paint came off their paws. Never a dull moment!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Gunna need photos


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

They are so perfect together! What beauties!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Marcus said:


> Gunna need photos


unfortunately no time for photo ops I was too upset trying to scrub off the paint on their paws haha:doh:


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe is 16 weeks old today! She is turning into such a sweetheart. We went to the vet today and she is 31 pounds. The vet thinks she will be huge but her parents are not that big so we will see. Her paws are really big already. She still makes pig noises when I pet her or she is excited its so cute!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe had tons of fun today she played with Maggie (on the right) while the Skins game was on. Redskins even won a game for once httr. Here are the girls...










Chloe is such a sweetheart. She looks silly because she lost her top and bottom front teeth. I love when she cuddles, snorts and licks my face!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here was Chloe at 9 Weeks with Maggie and Daisy on the top and the bottom pic is now at 16 weeks she has grown so much.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I can't get enough of those Golden smiles!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nothing is better than a golden smile!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I bought Chloe a cute collar that has a bow attached it's a little big but it looked adorable...


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Awww. Definitely need more pictures of her with that bow! I wonder how long it will take her to rip it off? LOL.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Daisy and Chloe are now on Instagram! 
Follow us at instagram.com/goldensdaisyandchloe


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Cool. My Chloe has one too. It's chloe6124.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yay ok we are now following the other cute Chloe!!!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Happy 17 weeks pretty girl!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe is really difficult to keep in one place. I have gates set up so she can't go up or down the stairs in my house. Yesterday she decided to charge into and break the gate to the basement. Daisy was always scared of gates but not Chloe! She also loves to sit on the stairs.


----------



## Kroman (Aug 13, 2015)

What a beautiful beautiful pup!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is adorable. They are so adorable at this age. Although they are always cute this age they are even cuter.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Love the bow! Looks like a princess 
She's looking more and more mature.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe's first pumpkin encounter:

Food?


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

That pumpkin is just her size  Very cute!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't know how I managed to miss that new picture, but Chloe is gorgeous! We're gonna need some new pictures soon


----------



## brettwasbtd (Jul 3, 2014)

aesthetic said:


> I don't know how I managed to miss that new picture, but Chloe is gorgeous! We're gonna need some new pictures soon


Yes, more pics please


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe is growing so fast! She is definitely keeping me busy but she is a total sweetheart! Here she is at 4 Months Old. Now she is big enough to stand up to Daisy when playing. Poor Daisy she has been so tolerant of Chloe but sometimes she needs a break from playing bitey face.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

More Pictures...

Chloe is such a sweetheart! (She is almost 5 months old now)


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

She looks so big now! Definitely a big difference from that little 8 week old pup Chloe is beautiful


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Chloe is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks so much! She is definitely growing fast. Poor thing keeps losing her puppy teeth.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's so adorable, she's going to be a beautiful golden girl when she's grown.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Carolina Mom I'm hoping she will be a laid back adult too!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

The day we brought her home to

Almost 5 Months Old!










Here she is trying on her Halloween costume...


----------



## BeehiveGolden (Oct 4, 2015)

I love all your pictures of Chloe. I think she has a strong resemblance to my pup. Although Chloe is impeccably well bred and mines a mix (most people agree he looks all golden). Her coat is gorgeous. 

She doesn't look very keen on her Halloween costume. Or maybe she's focused on a treat. Either way it's an adorable costume.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe is 5 months old now and weighs 39 pounds. She already has her feathers which didn't start growing long on Daisy until she was around 2. Her fluff is so cute! She is growing so fast. I will post more pictures soon. Hope everyone has a safe and happy Halloween!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Love the costume, Chloe's growning up to be such a lovely girl, beautiful coat. Time is flying for our puppies isn't it?


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks so much Karen and Beehive Golden! 

Here is her Chloe wearing her Halloween costume again...


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Chloe's such a cutie! I love that little look she's giving you in this picture, I sure do love her costume though!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

What a cutie. I love this age.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## brettwasbtd (Jul 3, 2014)

So cute! That costume is adorable


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

She is just so gosh darn adorable!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks so much she is definitely a cutie pie!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

More photos!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Chloe is extremely photogenic, what a beauty


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks so much Aesthetic! Kaizer is adorable too!!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe is 6 months today!!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Happy 6 months, Chloe!! You keep getting prettier and prettier each day


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks so much aesthetic Kaizer is so gorgeous!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

What a beautiful girl!! I love that progression pic! They grow so fast!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

macdougallph1 said:


> What a beautiful girl!! I love that progression pic! They grow so fast!


Thanks so much she is definitely growing really fast!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe Update...She is doing great and growing everyday! She is definitely a retriever she loves putting a toy in my lap then I throw it and she brings it back unlike Daisy. She loves the outdoors and sitting on the couch. Her and Daisy are getting along and she has become an awesome new edition to the family.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Santa!*

Chloe is almost 7 months old and met Santa yesterday!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

OMG Chloe! She is so beautiful! Love her smile next to Santa


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks so much goldennewbie!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Aw, Chloe is just absolutely perfect! What a doll.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks so much Cooper's mom! It's been fun having 2 goldens in the house!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hope everyone has a safe, happy and healthy New Year!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

More 7 month Chloe photos. She has been naughty recently trying to see what she can get away with. Hopefully its just a phase. One of her favorite things to do is counter surf!


----------



## MsStatement (Dec 9, 2015)

Two beautiful girls!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Gah she is so cute! I know all about "trying to get away with stuff." Today Rundle pulled an all on whining tantrum because she didn't want to leave the pet store. I was having an argument with my dog on the sidewalk while people walked and drove by! Must have looked like a crazy person!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

3Pebs3 said:


> Gah she is so cute! I know all about "trying to get away with stuff." Today Rundle pulled an all on whining tantrum because she didn't want to leave the pet store. I was having an argument with my dog on the sidewalk while people walked and drove by! Must have looked like a crazy person!!


 So funny! She was definitely testing you!!!:doh:


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe loves the snow!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I can't believe how much she's grown up! So beautiful! I love seeing her and Daisy together on instagram!!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

The first picture says it all!! Soo beautiful!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Aww you guys are so sweet! Thanks so much!


----------



## Themmen (Mar 5, 2015)

shes quite the pretty lady. our girl is now almost 14 months old. shes been a little testier lately. especially at the dog park. last week we were just on our way back to the car and the little bugger found 3 other golden retrievers who were just as playful as she was. and no matter what i did she was not leaving. the poor lady she was harrassing had to hold her so i could leash her and get her into the truck. thats the first time shes ever blatantly ignored me like that. didnt even look at me or acknowledge me. little bugger. they grow up way to fast.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

WOW, that snow! Love the pictures.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Themmen said:


> shes quite the pretty lady. our girl is now almost 14 months old. shes been a little testier lately. especially at the dog park. last week we were just on our way back to the car and the little bugger found 3 other golden retrievers who were just as playful as she was. and no matter what i did she was not leaving. the poor lady she was harrassing had to hold her so i could leash her and get her into the truck. thats the first time shes ever blatantly ignored me like that. didnt even look at me or acknowledge me. little bugger. they grow up way to fast.


So funny! Goldens are so smart but can be so stubborn even when they know better! Mine like to ignore me all the time lol.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> WOW, that snow! Love the pictures.


Thanks so much! Both Chloe and Daisy are having tons of fun in the snow.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Chloe is almost 10 months now! I can't believe how fast they grow she is so big now. I will post some pictures below...


----------

